# most skiddish duck



## jaydogg (Feb 19, 2007)

which duck is most skiddish?


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

If you mean as in driving down the road and getting up, i would say the mallard-If your talking about decoying-its hard to say, its prolly pretty equal between all puddle ducks


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2007)

In my forty years of duck hunting, I have always with no exception, found the most skiddish ducks hands down are the ones I've shot at and missed! :beer: Couldn't help it!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

idk but i know the least skiddish duck is deffintly COOT


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I don't hunt much waterfowl, but when I read the boards I'd have to say the most skiddish duck is one that's been shot off of it's roost. The reports say they fly all the way to SD before they stop and look back.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Horsager said:


> I don't hunt much waterfowl, but when I read the boards I'd have to say the most skiddish duck is one that's been shot off of it's roost. The reports say they fly all the way to SD before they stop and look back.


 :rollin: :laugh: :thumb:


----------



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

and just when they think they are safe enough to land......

BAM....they meet my spread

i would say for decoy committed it would have to be pintail, except when your spring snow goose hunting :******:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

excatly WDW!!!!!! man you guys up there dont jump the roost often cause waterfowl down on the EASTERN part of the state SUCK!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Maybe it's just me, but when it comes to decoying mallards over water (yup, sota in my blood unfortunately) I've always had trouble with them. While mallards in the field seem to be no challenge.


----------



## Lil Sand Bay (Feb 2, 2005)

One Black Duck


----------



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

yeah diver sniper i love decoying over water too....thats just how i grew up hunting the most....mallards definetly do decoy easier in a field then over water IMO...but i still say pintails and i will elaborate and say over water....field hunting is a whole different thing


----------



## Duece_Duster (Oct 18, 2006)

i tell you what, those hell divers are definatly the most skidish, the dive before your pattern can even get there, it takes a true marksmen to antisipate were and when they will come up to make a good shot on one,

if they were leagl to shoot i think that they would be a real trophy


----------



## pintailtim (Apr 6, 2007)

the most skittish "decoying " would be-- on average, the black duck, with adult pintails next.


----------



## CompetitionHunter (Nov 22, 2006)

Here on the eastern shore, I would have to say the pintail. The pintail seems like the only ones that do not want to commit to the decoys. Maybe it's us...who knows :-?


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

I would have to say it would be the mallard especially if they are in a large flock. The bigger the flock the more skiddish they are.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I am going to go out on a limb and say Goldeneye because of all the time I have spent out in the fall I have only seen one and it was on a refuge late season. It makes you mad when see them everywhere in the spring and they miraculously vanish in the fall.


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

Pintails have given me the most trouble, but that is probably because they weren't common in my area--and I wanted to get one very badly! So when I had some around but they would not commit, it was more than frustrating!

When I think about it, late season mallards are about the same--always circling, circling, then circling some more.

When I hunted big water, goldeneyes and buffleheads were pretty trusting of the dekes...they would usually power right in, just like the bluebills. Not many cans or redheads around...I got drake can but I never did get a fully plumed drake readhead--that is my most desired duck that I haven't yet taken.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Mid October mallards.The last few years they have become nocturnal.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

know waht u mean jump shooting is the only opinion on mallards


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

mallard said:


> Mid October mallards.The last few years they have become nocturnal.


They kinda have. I get antsy sometimes and find myself hanging out around the field I plan to hunt in the morning at strange hours of the night. Sometimes those mallards will keep feeding till 1 or 2 in the morning, even with no moon.


----------



## cmac77 (Mar 1, 2007)

Gildog said:


> Pintails have given me the most trouble, but that is probably because they weren't common in my area--and I wanted to get one very badly! So when I had some around but they would not commit, it was more than frustrating!


If you ever want to come out to CA I would be happy to help you get into em. Last season all season long they were dropping into the decoys in groups of 20. I shot more bulls than I ever have last year.

For me late season Mallards are probably the hardest to fool.


----------



## Nate1983 (Mar 15, 2006)

Either a flock of Pintails or Mallards


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

ill have to agree late season mallards


----------

